# How to create multiple EOI



## tkbiswas (May 11, 2016)

Hi All,
Here in this forum I've seen many, if not all, people applying for both 189 and 190 visa. So, that means two different EOI. I have also applied for 190 but now if I want to create another EOI for suppose 190 visa then how to create that? When tried to go to the link "Submit an EOI" in the skillselect website and logged in with my existing credential then it's showing my existing EOI and there is option to update that but couldn't find any link to create a new EOI. 
So, my concern is, is it tightly coupled with each user? One user one EOI kind of thing? If that is the case then I have to create another account with another email id of mine right?
If it's not the case then please let me know how to do that using a single account.

Thanks,
Tapas


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

tkbiswas said:


> Hi All,
> Here in this forum I've seen many, if not all, people applying for both 189 and 190 visa. *So, that means two different EOI.* I have also applied for 190 but now if I want to create another EOI for suppose 190 visa then how to create that? When tried to go to the link "Submit an EOI" in the skillselect website and logged in with my existing credential then it's showing my existing EOI and there is option to update that but couldn't find any link to create a new EOI.
> So, my concern is, is it tightly coupled with each user? One user one EOI kind of thing? If that is the case then I have to create another account with another email id of mine right?
> If it's not the case then please let me know how to do that using a single account.
> ...


No, that doesn't mean two different EOI. It means select both 189 and 190 in one EOI. You apply for two EOI if you have two different skill assessment.


----------



## tkbiswas (May 11, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> No, that doesn't mean two different EOI. It means select both 189 and 190 in one EOI. You apply for two EOI if you have two different skill assessment.


Wow that's great. That means I have to update that EOi and there I have to select both the visa types. Got it. Thanks buddy.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

tkbiswas said:


> Wow that's great. That means I have to update that EOi and there I have to select both the visa types. Got it. Thanks buddy.


Yep. You can select as many Visa you can find relevant to your skill like if you are interested living in regional areas, have a look at 489.


----------



## cyetukuri (Jul 30, 2015)

zaback21 said:


> No, that doesn't mean two different EOI. It means select both 189 and 190 in one EOI. You apply for two EOI if you have two different skill assessment.


Hi Friend,
I have already applied for one EOI selected only one state (NSW). Now i am thinking to apply for a brand new EOI (For Victoria) instead of updating the old EOI which applied for NSW. If i update the old EOI, my application seniority will go off. It is like a fresh EOI.

Is it legally not allowed to submit two different EOIs for two different states?

Regards,
Chandra


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

cyetukuri said:


> Hi Friend,
> I have already applied for one EOI selected only one state (NSW). Now i am thinking to apply for a brand new EOI (For Victoria) instead of updating the old EOI which applied for NSW. If i update the old EOI, my application seniority will go off. It is like a fresh EOI.
> 
> Is it legally not allowed to submit two different EOIs for two different states?
> ...


If your points doesn't change, your Date of Effect will remain same. Date of Submission will only change and that doesn't count. Plus you are supposed to update your EOI in any case circumstances changes and those doesn't affect your Date of Effect unless points change.


----------



## Psawhney93 (Dec 23, 2018)

Hello Everyone,
My EOI is expiring next month on 03/03/2019, the thing is I reached my desired 80 points for Accounting in 4th december 2018 and date of effect is the same. But now I am concerned as to should I wait till march 3rd to file a fresh Eoi or I can do it now without withdrawing the first one. Does that mean my date of effect will change from 4th dec to now ??


----------

